# Looking for a place to stay during Nationals.



## rubiksguy (Jul 14, 2010)

I am still not completely sure if I will be able to make it to U.S.Nationals 2010 because of the cost. I would just like to have this in place to help me decide:

I'm looking for somebody to room with for the duration of U.S. Nationals at MIT in Cambridge, Massachusetts. I would split the cost of the room with you, of course. I might need to have a room before the competition as well (Thursday (maybe Wednesday as well)).
Please reply ASAP. 

Thank you,

Jameson


----------

